# open invitation to my "do" :)



## citygirl (May 8, 2006)

sat night, my house, keighley...

pm me if yer interested in gatecrashing


----------



## boha (May 8, 2006)

awww. up in scotland this weekend. hope you have a good 'un though


----------

